# Is Airtel throttling or blocking or disconnecting torrent downloads?



## Sarath (Sep 30, 2011)

At the begining of this month I read online about claims that Airtel was blocking torrent downloads and such. I ran the glasnost test which came clean and everything looked positive.

However I have noticed this so many times this month, that I can say with confidence that it happens everytime.
*Everytime I start utorrent, the airtel connection disconnects*

Its is not rarely or sometimes or very frequent; it is every time. And I have been observing it over the span of this entire month, just so to come to a proper conclusion not based on one off incidents.

I would like to know _if anyone else using Airtel is facing similar complaints?_

For me, gaming needs a constant stable connection and I noticed 6 disconnections when my utorrent was running. I closed torrent and played online for 4 hours without any hassles. Now I started the utorrent again after I finished gaming. It has disconnected 2 3 (now) times already. 
[I quote this incident since it is the most disconnections I have faced ever and it is the most recent one too- a few mins-hours ago]

The speed is good in torrents and I get a constant 350+ kBps for good seeds. But the disconnection problem has also led to connection problems to peers.


----------



## asingh (Oct 1, 2011)

Can you try the utorrent client on another system, but same net connection.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 1, 2011)

@Sarath- No bro, airtel is not blocking my Torrent. Which plan are you using, and from when is this problem happening?


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 1, 2011)

I had the same problem with deluge on my linux box.
Turned out the problem was the router rather than the connection. Do you use their Beetel staple router? If yes..try limiting number of connections in utorrent. That slightly reduces the speed but stabilizes the connection.


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 1, 2011)

Also try a different torrent client to see if the software is the cause (somehow)...

Arun


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 1, 2011)

I would also suggest OP to try a different torrent client like Deluge, etc.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, you can download Torrent via HTTP from a site like torrific.com

But it wont be very ethical


----------

